# Hello from Cracow, Poland



## spektralisk (May 31, 2016)

Hi,

I'm Daniel. I love sound. I produce different kinds of music and I do sound design. Recently I started composing for trailers so here I am 

Looking forward to get some good information from this place.

Cheers!
P.S.
If you happen to be in Cracow, get yourself a ticket for FMF (Film Music Festival) - it's so awesome!


----------



## musicoverlord123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 4, 2016)

Witamy!!! You have some excellent tracks on your BandPage. Welcome aboard!


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 6, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Witamy!!! You have some excellent tracks on your BandPage. Welcome aboard!



Dziękuje! Thank you!


----------



## bryla (Jun 6, 2016)

Witam! Tez jestem z Krakowa 

How was the FMF? Did you attend the workshops?


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 6, 2016)

bryla said:


> Witam! Tez jestem z Krakowa
> 
> How was the FMF? Did you attend the workshops?



Witam! 

No I didn't. It was too late when I found out. I was there on Saturday 28.05 listening to music from various Animations - great concert!


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheers Daniel!


----------



## SagZodiac (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome Daniel


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 14, 2016)

Witam!! 50% polish guy born in Stockholm  
Cheers Daniel! 
David


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Jun 14, 2016)

spektralisk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Daniel. I love sound. I produce different kinds of music and I do sound design. Recently I started composing for trailers so here I am
> 
> ...


Krakow is my favorite city in the world! Been there 3 times and make it a point to include it in the itinerary whenever I'm in Poland. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 17, 2016)

WorshipMaestro said:


> Krakow is my favorite city in the world! Been there 3 times and make it a point to include it in the itinerary whenever I'm in Poland. Welcome to the forum!



Great to hear that! 

Cheers again guys!


----------



## Pietro (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.

FMF is definitely something more poeple here should consider attending. An incredible opportunity for networking and enjoying film music performed by great musicians with a company of worlds best composers.

I had a pleasure of being there this year as one of the composers and an orchestrator for "The Witcher 3" concert. Unforgettable experience.

- Piotr


----------



## spektralisk (Jun 18, 2016)

Pietro said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> FMF is definitely something more poeple here should consider attending. An incredible opportunity for networking and enjoying film music performed by great musicians with a company of worlds best composers.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Pozdro


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome Daniel!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm also from Cracow.


----------

